# A stain on the yellow jersey ?



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

How many seconds is it worth to be the final rider vs having the final rider behind you? Had Contador not taken advantage of Andy's chain drop, Andy would have chased Contador in the ITT with at least a few seconds to spare.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

Conti won the Tour by less than he got by attacking Andy's chain drop.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Contador didn't look very happy on the podium. Does he know that he didn't win the tour by his riding?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

let it go...


----------



## awc5004 (Jul 19, 2009)

InfiniteLoop said:


> Contador didn't look very happy on the podium. Does he know that he didn't win the tour by his riding?


He looked like someone who was trying to compose themselves after crying...


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

Maybe a stain on the yellow jersey if he spills champagne on it during tomorrow's stage. Other than that, he's got nothing to apologize for. Neither does Andy.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 27, 2008)

Very dirty... he must feel so.


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

This is a stain on the jersey and will forever be an asterisk behind the name of the 2010 winner. And Contador knows that.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Did Andy wipe his hands on the yellow jersey after missing getting the chain back on all those times?


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

The only "stains" on the yellow jersey are from those who have broken rules to get it...

I don't even see why this situation is even an issue... Its a race, not an ethics competition...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Yawn

"Shades of the I love Lance/Hate Conti threads of the past.

Just replace "Lance" with "Andy" and there is no need for more threads like this.

Conti won. Time to move on to next year's TdF!" - LostViking


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

Assume Andy didn't drop his chain that day and he and Alberto finished together that stage. Andy at the time was 31 seconds ahead of Contador. Contador finished today 31 seconds ahead of Andy. This tour would have been the closest race ever! They would really have had to check the clocks today down to less than a second. Contador needed to finish 1 second faster beause everyone could say that he would have won anyways without the chain incident. Now there will always be people pointing out that Andy may have won.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

matchmaker said:


> This is a stain on the jersey and will forever be an asterisk behind the name of the 2010 winner. And Contador knows that.


2 asterisks out of 3 so far. He already got an asterisk for Rasmussen.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Did Andy wipe his hands on the yellow jersey after missing getting the chain back on all those times?


 

the only stained yellow jerseys were those won during the nineties and first half of the 2000s

The EPO years.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Rasmussen Asterix*



Salsa_Lover said:


> the only stained yellow jerseys were those won during the nineties and first half of the 2000s
> 
> The EPO years.


Tempted to agree - but don't think the EPO years are over.

I think the Rasmussen thing was highly questionable, but treat it like an accident on the road, not Conti's fault therefore no asterix.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Only think AC took advantage of imo is that he saved himself from doing any extra effort. Seemed like the mindset was "how much fast should I go to beat _Andy_?" as opposed to "I need to take the stage if I can", so he can go as hot as he can next stage if necessary. We've seen how they compare in ITT's, and hell, AC won the late one in last year's tour. 

So yeah, for those AS 'riding wussies, I guess Contador was being messed up again, failing to put out some "honorable/legit/respectful/authentic" effort  It's funny, because AS never had it out for Contador during the incident. Frustrated, yes. Targeting someone like all his fans were? Not really.

Just lost to why (if that's true), to why AC wasn't looking out for Menchov's time.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Seems to me that Conti is not comfortable on those TT Specialized bikes, he looked better when he was on the Treks


----------



## Harold Snepsts (Apr 26, 2009)

I think saying it's a stain on the Yellow Jersey is overstating it. 

But the maillot jaune should prove he's the strongest rider in the Tour. Contador didn't do that. He and Schleck were the two strongest riders, with Contador being the more fortunate and ruthless.

In the history of Tour wins, this sure isn't an impressive one. And is likely a questionable one.


----------



## Harold Snepsts (Apr 26, 2009)

LostViking said:


> Yawn
> 
> "Shades of the I love Lance/Hate Conti threads of the past.
> 
> ...


Yes, but he won with a time margin he gained by attacking when his biggest rival had a mechanical problem. 

How could that possibly be worth discussing?


----------



## senecacyclist (Sep 12, 2009)

*breach of etiquette*

Alberto won the tour by the same amount of time he put into Andy after he dropped his chain. Odd isnt it? Like the bike Gods were watching the whole thing. Alberto is going to have to live with his decision the rest of his life. Personally I would have stopped if I saw it was mechanical. Alberto said he saw nothing. Only he knows the truth. He didnt break any official tour rules that could get him DQed and I guess thats the real deciding factor. Andy will beat him next year. But the truth is, he beat him this year.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

InfiniteLoop said:


> How many seconds is it worth to be the final rider vs having the final rider behind you? Had Contador not taken advantage of Andy's chain drop, Andy would have chased Contador in the ITT with at least a few seconds to spare.


your username is fitting. how many of these BS threads are you going to start?


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

It is a shame, but it is what it is.. No amount of complaining is going to reverse what has happened...


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

He won the tour. Personally I don't really care anymore about the attack. I got over it.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

InfiniteLoop said:


> Had Contador not taken advantage of Andy's chain drop, Andy would have chased Contador in the ITT with at least a few seconds to spare.


Neal Rogers changed my mind on this. He's pretty persuasive.
_*1. Schleck attacked first.*
Faulting Contador for following through after Schleck initiated the move — and then had a mechanical — is akin to a man wearing glasses taking the first swing, dropping his glasses, and then asking to wait until he puts them back on before continuing the fight. At that point, the adrenaline is flowing, and the fight is on. As Ryder Hesjedal said at the start of stage 16, “If you draw your sword and then drop it, you die.”
...
*5. No rules were broken.*
The unwritten code of waiting for the maillot jaune is chivalrous, but it’s also gray. No one waited for maillot jaune Slyvain Chavanel when he flatted on the cobblestones of stage 3, or Lance Armstrong, for that matter. Though he wasn’t leading the race, Schleck’s situation on stage 15 was reminiscent of Cadel Evans crisis moment when he flatted out of a select group on a climb during last year’s Vuelta a España. Punctures, crashes and mechanicals are part of racing. If Schleck weren’t in the maillot jaune, we wouldn’t be having this debate._​Also, as Schleck pointed out:
_I shouldn’t complain. If Alberto hadn’t waited for me on the second stage (to Spa) where I crashed, I wouldn’t have been in position to fight for this yellow jersey right now._​


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I just hope Andy wins next year, failing that anyone but Contador.

The AS/AC lovefest after Andy's initial response to the incident was nauseating.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Totality of the circumstance. What happened in stage 2 is key. You win the maillot jaune for three weeks of racing, not one single stage.

It's like when I was a TA and a C in my 1-credit lab course was going to be the blow that brought someone's GPA below 3.0 and they'd lose their scholarship. I had to explain that their scholarship wasn't based on my class, but on the totality of their academic performance.



Fredke said:


> Neal Rogers changed my mind on this. He's pretty persuasive.
> _*1. Schleck attacked first.*
> Faulting Contador for following through after Schleck initiated the move — and then had a mechanical — is akin to a man wearing glasses taking the first swing, dropping his glasses, and then asking to wait until he puts them back on before continuing the fight. At that point, the adrenaline is flowing, and the fight is on. As Ryder Hesjedal said at the start of stage 16, “If you draw your sword and then drop it, you die.”
> ...
> ...


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

to the op: geez Frank, get a life and stop your posting hissie fit - even your brother thinks he lost fair and square!


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

sokudo said:


> Conti won the Tour by less than he got by attacking Andy's chain drop.


Conti didn't drop Andy's chain.


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

yater said:


> Conti didn't drop Andy's chain.





But he holds up the Peleton for Sanchez ........... who wasn't his biggest threat. 
I think AC knew if he didn't take advantage of AS on that mechanical breakdown, he wouldn't win this Tour.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

barhopper said:


> But he holds up the Peleton for Sanchez ........... who wasn't his biggest threat.
> I think AC knew if he didn't take advantage of AS on that mechanical breakdown, he wouldn't win this Tour.


not 

this

shite


again 


please


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

*Latest word is that Alberto Contador has...........*

made a modest, yet notable change to his "fingerbang" logo for all of those who won't let the "chaingate" incident drop.

View attachment 206518


Can't wait to hear Paul and Phil discuss this one tomorrow!


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

qatarbhoy said:


> ...The AS/AC lovefest after Andy's initial response to the incident was nauseating.


On THIS, I think everyone can agree! (not really, but they should)

Man- and how about after the second Tourmalet stage- where they hugged, but then C*ntidore was friendly-slapping Schleck's face, like a loving grandma? Schleck look PISSED about that!
:lol:
Maybe not so lovey-dovey _after all_?


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

barhopper said:


> But he holds up the Peleton for Sanchez ........... who wasn't his biggest threat.
> I think AC knew if he didn't take advantage of AS on that mechanical breakdown, he wouldn't win this Tour.


Sanchez was wrecked....Schleck dropped his own chain....got it?


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

yater said:


> Sanchez was wrecked....Schleck dropped his own chain....got it?




Nope ....... AC knew he wouldn't win this Tour unless he got that yellow jersey back. He makes the *appearance* of course etiquette for Sanchez and claims he didn't know AS had a mechanical breakdown. ??????


----------



## Tweezak (Dec 6, 2008)

Andy by +31 at chain drop
Contador by +8 seconds after stage

That makes a delta of 39 seconds.

How prophetic that Contador leads Schleck by exactly 39 seconds after the TT.

Whether you like to hear about it again or not...this will be mentioned nearly every time someone says Contador won the 2010 TDF.

Even if only as a form of protest, I think Andy should attack tomorrow...tradition be damned - after all, Contador spat in the face of tradition in the Pyrenees.


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

den bakker said:


> not
> 
> this
> 
> ...





Feel free to move on........... some of us don't spend ALL day here.


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

Tweezak said:


> Andy by +31 at chain drop
> Contador by +8 seconds after stage
> 
> 31+8 makes a delta of 39 seconds
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

hey barhopper, 

there was no mechanical breakdown 

Andy was clumsy on his attack and dropped his own chain.

He lost it, 

got it ?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

barhopper said:


> Feel free to move on........... some of us don't spend ALL day here.


dont worry moved on, not worth any ones time.


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

Where's the link ? Got any proof ? Nope ? ...... not surprised. Got it ?


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

barhopper said:


> Nope ....... AC knew he wouldn't win this Tour unless he got that yellow jersey back. He makes the *appearance* of course etiquette for Sanchez and claims he didn't know AS had a mechanical breakdown. ??????


Meh. Andy dicked a shift and lost some time. He vowed revenge on the Tourmalet but couldn't walk like he talked. Andy vowed to go all out and kick Bert's butt on the TT and he, predictably, failed. 

All this etiquette and fair play broo-ha-ha got to much attention and y'all need to go back to the stage to Spa think about what sparked it and how it's being used in the baboon-politics of the peloton.


----------



## Tweezak (Dec 6, 2008)

RRRoubaix said:


> On THIS, I think everyone can agree! (not really, but they should)
> 
> Man- and how about after the second Tourmalet stage- where they hugged, but then C*ntidore was friendly-slapping Schleck's face, like a loving grandma? Schleck look PISSED about that!
> :lol:
> Maybe not so lovey-dovey _after all_?


To me it looked more like the face-pat was just a thinly veiled way to pull Andy's head around and force him to look in his eyes so he could wink saying silently: "I handed that to you - LOSER."

No wonder Andy looked pissed.


----------



## Wborgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Unquestioned asterik- the attack on the stage he passed Vino on and gained 10 seconds now makes much more sense- I was wrongly assuming his TT was going to generate a big spread. AC knew that business as usual would have ended with AS in yellow so when he saw the mechanical he took full advantage. Must be a hollow feeling as at the end of the day he knows- we can debate other asteriks from prior years ( feel bad for the clean riders in prior years) but at the end of the day I sure wish we could have a sport where the best man wins- period!


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

I have more respect for a doped-to-the gills rider than I will ever have for Contador...he's a piece of s$!t and he knows it.

Sad day for cycling.
Bring back the dopers...at least they had respect for the Grand Traditions.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

"Shades of the I love Lance/Hate Conti threads of the past.

Just replace "Lance" with "Andy" and there is no need for more threads like this.

Conti won. Time to move on to next year's TdF!"-LostViking


----------

